# 21y/o khv, can I get an honest rating?



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

Can I get a rating and some insight into what's objectively wrong with my face?
I feel like I've grown too used to my face to be objective about it, but I get the impression I either look like a 12 year old or a female.

Sorry about the soy beanie lads, only thing I have to cover my autism hair, also not the best picture quality I know but I'm a broke student for now.

I'll try to compare later after I transfer uni, get a better camera, and begin working out properly.


----------



## fendER (Apr 3, 2019)

Your face is abit hard to see because of your hair but from those pics you look pretty decent. Your cheekbones are pretty good and you’ve got a good eye area. Chadlite tbh 

6-7/10


----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 3, 2019)

if u were NT u would be slayer 
high tier normie-chadlite/10


----------



## fendER (Apr 3, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> if u were NT u would be slayer


Start NTmaxxing now, you’ve got really good potential


----------



## SHARK (Apr 3, 2019)

Cut hair then you'll be an 8


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Can I get a rating and some insight into what's objectively wrong with my face?
> I feel like I've grown too used to my face to be objective about it, but I get the impression I either look like a 12 year old or a female.
> 
> Sorry about the soy beanie lads, only thing I have to cover my autism hair, also not the best picture quality I know but I'm a broke student for now.
> ...


Lips are very thin. Can't notice other flaws quickly.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah sorry, not a whole lot I can do about the hair right now, been in need of a haircut for about a month now but I'm too broke.


----------



## fendER (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Yeah sorry, not a whole lot I can do about the hair right now, been in need of a haircut for about a month now but I'm too broke.


Moneymaxx


----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 3, 2019)

fendER said:


> Moneymaxx


tbh getting a job would help alot to become more NT and meet more ppl, i need a job to supply my heightmaxing so i might aswell NT max while im at it


----------



## fendER (Apr 3, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> tbh getting a job would help alot to become more NT and meet more ppl, i need a job to supply my heightmaxing so i might aswell NT max while im at it


Yeah I work part-time at a gas station and it has definitely helped me become more NT, I still have social anxiety but no where near as bad as it used to be.


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Yeah sorry, not a whole lot I can do about the hair right now, been in need of a haircut for about a month now but I'm too broke.


Learn how to cut your own hair
There is a ton of tutorials on youtube


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

You guys should be banned for rating inflation. You're 5.5-5.75/10. Surprised you're a 21 KHV, though.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

Realistically I don't think there's any chance of me becoming NT, feels like I've been observing from the outside for too long to ever take part in this shit.

Honestly before I decided to go back to uni I hadn't left my house in 9 months.

Also yeah I agree, realistic ratings only if possible.


DarknLost said:


> Learn how to cut your own hair
> There is a ton of tutorials on youtube


Dude this seems like some questionable advice, I'll give it a look if things get that bad though.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, buddy boyo, you're still above average (4.5 being average). Just not anywhere near a 7 as of yet, but there's potential to get to a 6-6.25 depending on a better haircut and probably even some stubble.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Don't get me wrong, buddy boyo, you're still above average (4.5 being average). Just not anywhere near a 7 as of yet, but there's potential to get to a 6-6.25 depending on a better haircut and probably even some stubble.


No dude seriously, don't take it that way, I'd like to be as realistic as possible and I know for dead certain that 7 is far too high.

I genuinely can't grow stubble at all let alone a beard, unlucky I guess.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> No dude seriously, don't take it that way, I'd like to be as realistic as possible and I know for dead certain that 7 is far too high.
> 
> I genuinely can't grow stubble at all let alone a beard, unlucky I guess.


Do you have any pictures of when you had shorter hair? As for beard genes, I suppose I was one of the lucky kids who was able to grow a full beard at 17.


----------



## shibo (Apr 3, 2019)

astrosky's little brother


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 3, 2019)

your face and hair would look good on a lean gymcelled body if you're tall

stop dressing and acting like a faggot, get lean hard and vascular, dress in tight fitting clothes that make you look aesthetic, then go slay


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Is that cowboy bebop?


----------



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Do you have any pictures of when you had shorter hair? As for beard genes, I suppose I was one of the lucky kids who was able to grow a full beard at 17.


I've never really had my hair too short, here's one from when it was a bit shorter though.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> I've never really had my hair too short, here's one from when it was a bit shorter though.


You look good buddy boyo, no idea why you are still a virgin. You must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 3, 2019)

You look pretty good. Main flaw is your mouth area, philtrum is pretty long, lips thin, and midface a tad long. The hair is kinda blocking your face tho so it's hard to see everything. You're not a virgin because of your looks I can assure you of that.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

Just cut your hair and act naturally and maybe better body and you are 7/10 in women eyes


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Spike is that you?


----------



## Xenian (Apr 3, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> your face and hair would look good on a lean gymcelled body if you're tall
> 
> stop dressing and acting like a faggot, get lean hard and vascular, dress in tight fitting clothes that make you look aesthetic, then go slay


After I transfer I was planning on joining the gym at my new uni, kinda demotivating going alone though. Not sure how to meet people for this shit I have zero social circle.


Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Main flaw is your mouth area, philtrum is pretty long, lips thin, and midface a tad long.


I was thinking this too actually, any real way of dealing with a long philtrum without some sort of surgery?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> After I transfer I was planning on joining the gym at my new uni, kinda demotivating going alone though. Not sure how to meet people for this shit I have zero social circle.


i went alone my first three months lifting. put on headphones, listen to music, zone out.

get in the gym with a proper workout regimen ASAP


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> After I transfer I was planning on joining the gym at my new uni, kinda demotivating going alone though. Not sure how to meet people for this shit I have zero social circle.
> 
> I was thinking this too actually, any real way of dealing with a long philtrum without some sort of surgery?


Dont stress over it,youre pretty handsome imo


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenian said:


> After I transfer I was planning on joining the gym at my new uni, kinda demotivating going alone though. Not sure how to meet people for this shit I have zero social circle.
> 
> I was thinking this too actually, any real way of dealing with a long philtrum without some sort of surgery?


Facial hair generally


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)

Jew


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Apr 3, 2019)

Cut the jew fro and you immediately improve 2 psl points


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Apr 4, 2019)

height?


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Apr 4, 2019)

get rid of that hair, asap and youll be a 6 PSL


----------



## Johnnyboi88 (Apr 4, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> get rid of that hair, asap and youll be a 6 PSL


More like 7.5


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

6.5/10


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 4, 2019)

How tall are you? Your skull seems to be small. And slightly downgrowth. Apart from that you need to hit the gym and get a hair cut. Also roids


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> How tall are you? Your skull seems to be small. And slightly downgrowth. Apart from that you need to hit the gym and get a hair cut. Also roids


The only issue I have with roids is the skin and hair ageing.
Opinions on doing IGF-LR3?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Don't get me wrong, buddy boyo, you're still above average (4.5 being average). Just not anywhere near a 7 as of yet, but there's potential to get to a 6-6.25 depending on a better haircut and probably even some stubble.


Stop coping, average is 5/10 and he is a 5/10


----------



## Xenian (Apr 4, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> How tall are you?





SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> height?


6'1


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> The only issue I have with roids is the skin and hair ageing.
> Opinions on doing IGF-LR3?


Honestly I haven’t experienced any skin problems. It is actually the opposite. Once I dropped dutasterid my skin got nice red glow and any kind of bloating disappeared. Overall face looks much better

As for the hair - yeah it is possible that you won’t be able to save it. But then you can just go for a hair system. I think a lot of shredded instagram models use those. Cause it is hard to stay NW0 while blasting things like tren 

I was planning to add IGF-LR3 in the future. Didn’t read much into it yet


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> Honestly I haven’t experienced any skin problems. It is actually the opposite. Once I dropped dutasterid my skin got nice red glow and any kind of bloating disappeared. Overall face looks much better


Yeah, you need ideal hormone ranges. Lowering T/= better skin/hair due to homeostasis in physiological ranges.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 4, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Can I get a rating and some insight into what's objectively wrong with my face?
> I feel like I've grown too used to my face to be objective about it, but I get the impression I either look like a 12 year old or a female.
> 
> Sorry about the soy beanie lads, only thing I have to cover my autism hair, also not the best picture quality I know but I'm a broke student for now.
> ...



I've got very similar hair and wear them long like this. Every time I cut them shorter people tell me I look worse so I'm not sure if I agree with people here telling you to get it short, on the other hand, you have a manly face and mine's more feminine so that might make the difference.
You'll do what you want but if you decide to stay with longer hair don't be a retard and get them out of your fucking eyes bro.
Most importantly socialize and maybe go see a free therapist (like a state one) to help you get along with the society. And don't hang around at this forum too much, it's a lil bit toxic.


----------



## kobecel (Apr 4, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> if u were NT u would be slayer
> high tier normie-chadlite/10


cope
his chin is recessed 
and jaw isn't really good
still above average though


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 4, 2019)

You're an actual case of get a haircut and take a shower lol


----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 4, 2019)

kobecel said:


> cope
> his chin is recessed
> and jaw isn't really good
> still above average though


still mogs me


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 4, 2019)

I can see why you'd be khv


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 4, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Yeah sorry, not a whole lot I can do about the hair right now, been in need of a haircut for about a month now but I'm too broke.


I can venmo you $20 to get a haircut at greatclips bro


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 4, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Stop coping, average is 5/10 and he is a 5/10


He’s above average imo but not in the good looking zone.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 4, 2019)

JFL at people saying chadilite or 6+


----------



## 712127 (Apr 4, 2019)

all u gotta do is softlooksmaxx and NTmaxx and youre good to go


----------



## Xenian (Apr 4, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> I can venmo you $20 to get a haircut at greatclips bro


Man thanks for the offer I appreciate it, really though don't worry about it, there's no rush.


Lumbersexual said:


> I can see why you'd be khv


Ayy, what gave it away?


Paretocel said:


> You're an actual case of get a haircut and take a shower lol


C'mon man, I do shower, I just don't typically wash my hair as often, once a week maybe. How often do you recommend? Also I don't necessarily trust all these strange fucking products people blindly use.


kobecel said:


> his chin is recessed
> and jaw isn't really good


What's your opinion on mewing? Any chance it would short this shit jaw out over a long period or is it just cope.


bobs_pls said:


> I've got very similar hair and wear them long like this. Every time I cut them shorter people tell me I look worse so I'm not sure if I agree with people here telling you to get it short, on the other hand, you have a manly face and mine's more feminine so that might make the difference.


Yeah I don't particularly like how short hair has looked on me in the past but I'll think about it a little more, also I disagree on the manly face thing. Also what are your thoughts on mewing? Any real evidence that it brings any real change in adulthood or is it too late?

Thanks for all the input lads, it's been helpful, I guess I have some shit to think about now.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 4, 2019)

Your fucking Pokemon hat and the fact you look like someone's 14 y/o kid brother who hasn't cut his hair in five years and only wears hoodies.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 4, 2019)

Above average.
6.5
Please tell me you're not Jewish


----------



## Xenian (Apr 4, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Your fucking Pokemon hat and the fact you look like someone's 14 y/o kid brother who hasn't cut his hair in five years and only wears hoodies.


Can't argue with that.


GenericChad1444 said:


> Please tell me you're not Jewish


Oy vey, no I'm not fucking jewish, is it the hair?


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 4, 2019)

You look good, but cut that hair. It's Incel tier, no joke


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

kobecel said:


> cope
> his chin is recessed
> and jaw isn't really good
> still above average though


He also seems to have a bad fwhr/long midface imo


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 5, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Can I get a rating and some insight into what's objectively wrong with my face?
> I feel like I've grown too used to my face to be objective about it, but I get the impression I either look like a 12 year old or a female.
> 
> Sorry about the soy beanie lads, only thing I have to cover my autism hair, also not the best picture quality I know but I'm a broke student for now.
> ...


cut that hair
cut that hair
cut that hair
cut that hair
you will be subhuman until you get a proper haircut


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

*DO NOT CUT THE HAIR

I REPEAT DO NOT CUT THE HAIR

IT LOOKS FINE, IF YOU CUT IT IT WILL SEVERELY DISADVANTAGE YOU BECAUSE OF YOUR RECESSED JAW

ITS NOT SUBHUMAN*


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 5, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> *DO NOT CUT THE HAIR
> 
> I REPEAT DO NOT CUT THE HAIR
> 
> ...


This makes no sense, if anything the hair will make your cranium look bigger and consequently your jaw smaller.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello wincel


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> This makes no sense, if anything the hair will make your cranium look bigger and consequently your jaw smaller.


Did you just say you agree with me and then disagree?


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 6, 2019)

good but recessed chin is a RIP get genio ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 6, 2019)

How can you be KHV?
Go out of your bedroom lol


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 15, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Can I get a rating and some insight into what's objectively wrong with my face?
> I feel like I've grown too used to my face to be objective about it, but I get the impression I either look like a 12 year old or a female.
> 
> Sorry about the soy beanie lads, only thing I have to cover my autism hair, also not the best picture quality I know but I'm a broke student for now.
> ...


take a shower and get a haircut then leave this place for eternity


----------



## StoicSperg (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks like a discount @AstroSky . Height notwithstanding you should be able to get a woman.


----------



## MadMong (Apr 17, 2019)

Lip filler + vertical chin enhancement to balance out philtrum/midface and you're good to go.






ᴀʀᴛɪsᴛɪᴄ ғᴀᴄɪᴀʟ sᴄᴜʟᴘᴛᴏʀ (@dr.zackally) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





If you're super broke you can order filler yourself but self injecting can be risky.. if you inject in an artery you can go blind.


----------



## Gingercope (Apr 17, 2019)

I think you have good potential. I would get a haircut like previously mentioned. Do not inject filler yourself, you can get necrosis of the skin and other bad shit or go blind.

As someone who has gotten filler, I would recommend going to a plastic surgeon if you want to you go that route, but since you are 21 I would mew. I don't think your chin is too bad and thin lips are ok. Try the haircut first and I would lose the hat, it will only appeal to certain girls and probably not attractive ones.


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 17, 2019)

Despite your numerous flaws, you can make it.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Apr 17, 2019)

legit look faggot, i could see you crossdressing or some gay shit in the future especially with that faggot hat.


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 17, 2019)

Pikachus me


----------

